# Maxima -96 problems with starting, stalling and idle.



## lindome66 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi,
I have problems with my Maxima that I hope someone here can pinpoint.

Problems:
1. When cold it takes long time to get an even idle. 

2. When warm and after parking approx 45-60 minutes and the motor is process of cooling. It will not start again, not even attempt to ignite.
But if I crank it for 30 seconds it ignites but does not start until I give full throttle. And then the exhaust is thick and white. But I have never been forced to add cooler water.

3. It sometimes stalls when in idle. So I have to keep a constant eye on the speedometer. If it drops below 500 rpm I have to left brake and keep my right foot on the gas pedal to help idling.

4. When I start the car and its cold. The cooling fans start in full speed. Even if it’s minus 10 degrees Celsius.

I think it’s clear this must be a temp sensor problem.
But which sensor is faulty? Or might it be more than one fault?


----------

